# Replacing Belts on Toro 824 Snow Blower



## SilverSubie (Dec 9, 2005)

I am attempting to replace the drive and auger belts on a model 824 Toro Snow Blower and I am having difficulty getting the belts over the engine pulley. I've confirmed that I have the correct belts but the are 1/2' -3/4" away from the top of the engine pulley.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

No one's responded, so I will. It sounds like you have the wrong belts. Check for yourself: 
https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro
Although, if either part number changes this site won't tell you - you'd have to log in to their dealer site, but if you post the part numbers I'll check them.
Paul


----------

